# who is the chi of your dreams *heart*



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

who is your favorite ADULT chi? i meant besides your own chi, of course. Mine is CH Boehm's Heisman Trophy Winner. I love him. I look at his picture a few times a day. I wish he could be my dog but he isnt for sale and if he ever was, i bet he would be worth as much as a new car or something  your dream chi doesnt have to be a CH . it could be the dog next door. my former dream chi used to be a chi that lived down the street from me because he has the prettiest gold eyes.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I would have to say that Paris Hiltons chi Tinkerbell..I have loved that dog since the minute I saw her. I dunno why. It could be her color,I think it's so pretty .


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Do I have to pick one??? That is hard! I'll put a few of my favorites here. I thought theire was a similar subject in the showing and conformation section.

Bramerita Naughty But Nice









Guichon's Rock Your World









And I really love this one, a son of Guichons Rock Your World. He is so sweet, he's the dog of Keeffer's breeder. I want a puppy from him lol.

Misty Meadows Fire Rock:love4:

















I also love Stormy! Misty Meadows Stormin Norman









Guichon's No Greater Love









Bel Ami Chis Angelino









Misty Meadows Donald Duck (His head looks big, in real life it is gigantic)









Coltham Keepsake


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Personally I was always quite fond of

GB & Lux Ch. Deeruss Flashmoon at Ballybroke










along with a few others previously mentioned but Zero is pretty close to my ideal anyway


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

*Sarah* said:


> Personally I was always quite fond of
> 
> GB & Lux Ch. Deeruss Flashmoon at Ballybroke
> 
> ...


Yeah I love Zero too.  He is such a gorgeous dog!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Keeffer said:


> Yeah I love Zero too.  He is such a gorgeous dog!



Awww I'll tell him that. Not to say he doesn't have a big enough head as it is, lol I swear dogs know when they're pretty :coolwink:


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

well i love so much chihuahuas its unbelievable 
naughty but nice is one of the top 
bally broke mandy
coltham keepsake(alfies dad love him )
sarahs zero would have to be in there to
sunshine45s chad beautiful boy his coat is amazing
denises boy brad he is handsome
keefer has to go in their aswell
keenaughts has a new girl cant remember her full name but it is annie something she is gorgeous as well as tiaran
there is many many more but i cant think of them all now!!!!
i wish i could post up pics of them all but i am not techinacal and cant do it lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

freedomchis said:


> well i love so much chihuahuas its unbelievable
> naughty but nice is one of the top
> bally broke mandy
> coltham keepsake(alfies dad love him )
> ...


I'm sure some of the members who own the dogs can help out  I've been meaning to find an excuse to ask Sunshine45 to post photos of her boy, as soon as I saw him in her siggy I knew who he was lol.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

hes gorgeous isnt he maybe she will after this "hint hint we need pics of chad"


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

freedomchis said:


> well i love so much chihuahuas its unbelievable
> naughty but nice is one of the top
> bally broke mandy
> coltham keepsake(alfies dad love him )
> ...


Ah Keeffer  Or didn't you mean my boy?

Ballybroke Mandy (Isn't she the daughter of MM Donald Duck??)









Is this Annie? It's the only Annie I could find, lol. Nikolis Angel Eyes at Keenaughts


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

yes i did mean your boy lol keeffers mum 
yes those two dogs are gorgeous arent they i met annie at a show recently she is stunning her colour cant be seen in the pic but its gorgeous
you are too good at finding the pics i didnt know that mandy was from misty meadows lines


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Thankyou........ i like so many to many to mention


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

lol I'm seeing a lot of long coat love atm, which is odd as I always thought the smooths were more popular with people


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

sunshine45 said:


> Thankyou........ i like so many to many to mention


I dont know how to put up photos can you help please.........Angie


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

sunshine45 said:


> I dont know how to put up photos can you help please.........Angie


If you go to www.photobucket.com, sign up for an account, load up the photos you require and then this link below may help you  umm yeah I'm not pushing for photos or anything 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=20707


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i am so excited to see pics lol

long coats are definally my favourite chihuahua


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I am in love with Jojobean's Roxy girl... I just love her.. I so wish I lived in near her because I would have loved to snag a pup from her


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

catalat said:


> I am in love with Jojobean's Roxy girl... I just love her.. I so wish I lived in near her because I would have loved to snag a pup from her


Awww Mai's mummy :love10: it's kinda obvious I'm fond of Roxy considering I have her daughter who looks a lot like her lol


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

It's so hard to say, I do have a soft spot for the long coats though 

Barbara


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

I've done it!!!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having a Mai either Sarah... ;-)


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Personally, I don't think you can beat CH Dachidas Master Angel in any way, shape or form. He is perfection in a smooth coat chihuahua and his breeders should be proud.










For longcoat, I have always had a soft spot for Serjay Flash Warrior at Madrako










But then my Luka is pretty darn close to the chi of my dreams!!...


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

lucy liuka is a gorgeous boy you must be proud


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you! We are.... I am in love with your hubby's puppy too.... what a stunner! Can't wait to see him grow up!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

aww thanks lucy hes a little devil


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

i agree, i think Luka is very, very good looking, too. I would be proud to have such a nice looking boy but if i did, people would never hear the end of it. OMG, CH Dachidas Master Angel almost looks like "my" baby Troy (Ch Boehms Heisman Trophy Winner). Im adding him to my list of favorites :love7: how did you find him? are you friends with his breeder or is he famous in the show world?

yes, keiffer, i think there is a thread called "whats your definition of the perfect chi?" ( or something like that) but that was more for show/conformation. In this thread, anyone can be listed from akc/ uk Chs to mixes


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Kristin said:


> I would have to say that Paris Hiltons chi Tinkerbell..I have loved that dog since the minute I saw her. I dunno why. It could be her color,I think it's so pretty .


she is my aunt's dream chi, too! my aunt was the one who started the whole chi craze in my family.


----------



## spedona (Aug 11, 2008)

I agree with morelia ! dachida's master angel is hard to beat. One of my dream chis is Sweet Indeed Blackberry










your luka is gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

*Sarah* said:


> I'm sure some of the members who own the dogs can help out  I've been meaning to find an excuse to ask Sunshine45 to post photos of her boy, as soon as I saw him in her siggy I knew who he was lol.


Hi sarah do i know you, thanks fof you nice comments on my chihuahua


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

sunshine45 said:


> Hi sarah do i know you, thanks fof you nice comments on my chihuahua


Sadly not as I don't show, but I have seen your boy at shows before so I strangely recognised him when I saw the photo and I was tempted to ask if you were Samangie Chihuahua's. A beautiful boy you should be very proud


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Thankyou if you see me again come over and say hello chad loves meeting people


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

sunshine45 said:


> Thankyou if you see me again come over and say hello chad loves meeting people


Ooo I may just do that


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

since, everyone is posting more than one chi i want to add bit bit spears, sedona's Quintilius, and BIS, BISS CH.Weaver's Defining Moment (webster) to my list :love7:

I have no clue if Bis,Biss should always be added before the CH ( for a dog that has won as many titles as webster)..i just listed his name as that bc that is how megan lists him.


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you for the nice comments about Luka Chibellaxo and Spedona 

Chibellaxo is this him "Troy"









Yes Chibellaxo CH Dachida's Master Angel is one of the most famous chis in the UK. He has many, many CC's and won the Toy Group at Crufts 2005.

It was his grandaughter who won the Toy Group at Crufts this year too, "Gibeltarik Happy Go Lucky"

Beautiful dogs.

Spedona, Sweet Indeed Blackberry is also very nice!


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

MORELIACHIS said:


> Thank you for the nice comments about Luka Chibellaxo and Spedona
> 
> Chibellaxo is this him "Troy"
> 
> ...



YES! that is "MY" baby :love7: :love7: isnt he beautiful?? i really, really, love him. he is wonderful. megan is letting me have one of his babies but i adore HIM!! I bet he's going to be an even bigger star than his father, webster (someday).Forget naming my next puppy after Stephen Hawking; if my next puppy is a boy, i am naming him "troy." when i go to visit, im probably going to be more interested in meeting him than the puppies. i hope i dont get too star struck *lol*

ok, im going to guess that Crufts is the UK equivalent of Westminster, right?


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes thats right, Westminster to you is what Crufts is to us!


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Oops, forgot to add that Troy is very very lovely!


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

MORELIACHIS said:


> Oops, forgot to add that Troy is very very lovely!


thank you  i didnt even breed him but im so proud so imagine how megan feels. what a coincidence...his father won best of breed in westminster 2005. i wonder if megan is friends with his breeder?


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes they could be. I feel like that about my Amy! I always loved her father CH Angcherish Mr Chips, and then I was lucky enough to be offered a beautiful little girl out of him. I was and still am sooo happy and proud to have her!


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

OMG, im going to start hoping NOW that if my next puppy is an LC (which I hope he is) that he looks like Bailey/samangie sunshine. that dog is just too perfect!


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

MORELIACHIS said:


> Yes they could be. I feel like that about my Amy! I always loved her father CH Angcherish Mr Chips, and then I was lucky enough to be offered a beautiful little girl out of him. I was and still am sooo happy and proud to have her!


ok, dont be mad but is amy on here?? and is her father? i know, im awful, but this thread is so long that i didnt look at all the pages. plus, i have terrible short term memory. all i know is that there are so many beautiful dogs, i feel like a child in a candy store!

EDIT: ok, no she isnt and neither is he! come on, do share


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

chibellaxo said:


> OMG, im going to start hoping NOW that if my next puppy is an LC (which I hope he is) that he looks like Bailey/samangie sunshine. that dog is just too perfect!


Thankyou for your lovely comments on my lad bailey


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes, Bailey and Chad are gorgeous! And having met Chad a good few times in person he has the most softest coat ever, the most perfect teeth and he is in the best condition that I have seen a long coat. Well done on gaining his title Angie, very well deserved! x


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

MORELIACHIS said:


> Yes, Bailey and Chad are gorgeous! And having met Chad a good few times in person he has the most softest coat ever, the most perfect teeth and he is in the best condition that I have seen a long coat. Well done on gaining his title Angie, very well deserved! x


Have you judged him then lol


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

No but I have felt his lovely coat, and have heard he has a lovely mouth and very clean teeth... just being nice....


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

MORELIACHIS said:


> No but I have felt his lovely coat, and have heard he has a lovely mouth and very clean teeth... just being nice....


so come on then who are you tell me lol


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Chibellaxo, i think i have posted pics of Amy and Chips, but I can't remember where, so here they are...

Amy (the white one, with Ruby)









And her Dad, Chips


----------



## MORELIACHIS (Feb 25, 2008)

Its Lucy.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

they really are perfect ( amy and her father). if i was looking for a short coat i would be so envious of you :love7: amy (as a boy) wouldve been the chi of my dreams just a week ago--ask anyone on here who has talked to me! actually, i wouldnt have even cared if she was a girl as long as i were her favorite person ever. i just want a boy bc i heard this rumour that boys bonded more with female owners ( and vice versa for girl dogs). are you going to show amy and ruby??

sunshine, who are bailey's parents? do you have pics on your site??? i want to know, so i can know if it is realistic to at least hope for a chi like him to come from my chi's parents!
ps. congrats on the title for chad


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

After reading through this post, my dream chihuahua would be Chad, Ellie and Lou-Lou from Sunshine and Aflie from Freedomchis and (smoothcoat)Luka from Moreliachis.

I'd do almost anything for a LC from one of you!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awww shucks leigh i have gone red and alfies head has swollen lol
sure you have two pretty looking girls too alfie says hi gorgeous girls


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Aww..If I ever go overseas again, I so wish I could come and meet you Saoirse and get little Alfie's paw print!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i would be happy if you called 
so if you do make sure you call


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

My favorite chi other than my Nya is Zero.I just adoro him,expression and all. Because of him 1 day I will have a lc.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

vviccles1 said:


> My favorite chi other than my Nya is Zero.I just adoro him,expression and all. Because of him 1 day I will have a lc.


My Zero??


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Look at him!!! PERFECT. 

Also, all of Misty Meadow's Chihuahuas (a breeder I know imported a MM Chihuahua and I want one from his future litters sooo badly.)

And the father of my soon-to-be puppy, BISS Ch Cheekychi Fly The Banna


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Linipi Chihuahuas said:


> Look at him!!! PERFECT.


:foxes251:I just had to do a double take on that and then I realised it was my dog, lmao I thought I was seeing things for a second. Wow I'm honored my little man gets a mention along with all of these amazing show dogs wow I never would have put him in the same boat personally, but he is an amazing little guy and I wouldn't trade him for anything,  I love him to bits lol. Zero says thank you


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Sarah, Zero is an AMAZING dog. He is a fantastic little Chihuahua, perfect breed standard, and I still sob over the fact that there will be no Ella x Zero puppies


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

i cant really say what chi i like as i have always wanted a apple head black or brown smooth coat with big eyes a very cute one i always wanted a bulldog but ive got one till my dad see him and feel in love with him i see him most of the time but hes a git with my chihuahuas as he wants to play and the chi dont lol but yeah thats my dream dog i will get one hopefully as i am looking for a chihuahua now hubby said we can have another 1


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

I also looooove Brad. I want him.

Parbow the Devils Own


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

NOO you cant have Brad, cos I want him!
I been after him for months, but Denise wont give him to me lol


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I LOVE Zero tooooooo.


----------



## Sunnydays (Oct 19, 2008)

I love the look of Fadhila's Chico, a cute little brown boy..that'll do for me!

Bambi's Mum


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

IWAC said:


> NOO you cant have Brad, cos I want him!
> I been after him for months, but Denise wont give him to me lol


We can SHARE him. But first we need to doggynap him. If we both go we have more chance of doggynapping him + we could doggynap a lot of other pretty chichi babies. Deal? (oh my, Denise shouldn't read this.)


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Sunnydays said:


> I love the look of Fadhila's Chico, a cute little brown boy..that'll do for me!
> 
> Bambi's Mum


Oh..I do also ! He is adorable !!!


----------

